# Moving to Johannesburg.



## poisonpick (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey there.

I'll be moving to Johannesburg in August.
I'll be based in a hair salon in Norwood and wondering if anyone could help me out on accommodation. Flat/House share or a single room is perfect for me.

Any other useful information is highly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Try gumtree.co.za


----------



## poisonpick (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Mman

I did that. gumtree's pretty good.

Thanks!


----------

